# All Road, Coolant Temp Sensor.



## Xavior01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Had my coolant temperature sensor go crazy on me, so decided to get the Green top one. Kept getting check engine lights, luckily i had the cable to reset em. I got the "Updated" version of the coolant sensor. I cant seem to find a DIY guide on doing this, can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng59.shtml
is this the one?
I got the blue one


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*

I remember that post. Tried to search it a couple weeks back to answer anothers question on this forum.
Don't remember if the DIY says it BUT somtimes you may need to twist the old sensor to break it free.


----------



## Xavior01 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (whitefish)*

No no not that one, its the only one. I took that one off, and the guy from the garage said that was the wrong sensor. Its on the other side he said.
Any ideas?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

ta da
http://forums.audiworld.com/al...phtml


----------

